# Esperienze CLang?

## comio

Ciao comunità svizzero-italiana,

sto leggendo ultimamente in merito ai benchmark gcc vs clang, dove prima vince uno, poi vince l'altro.

A titolo di curiosità, qualcuno sta procedendo ad un uso massivo di clang al posto di gcc?

Mi sono scritto un paio di "env" per abilitare clang o gcc, lto, lto=thin, all'uopo. I miei files sono qui https://github.com/comio/gentoo-env.

ciao

luigi

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *comio wrote:*   

> Ciao comunità svizzero-italiana

 

Svizzero-italiana nel senso di Ticino o svizzera/italia   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Laughing:  .

Non penso di avere compilato mai nulla con clang, non sono ancora passato a gcc-5 per dirla tutta.

Ma nell'uso di tutti i giorni dici che veramente si sente una differenza (ammesso che uno sia piu' performante dell'altro)?

----------

## comio

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   Ciao comunità svizzero-italiana 
> 
> Svizzero-italiana nel senso di Ticino o svizzera/italia     .
> 
> 

 

Inteso come Insubria e resto d'Italia ovviamente XD  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Non penso di avere compilato mai nulla con clang, non sono ancora passato a gcc-5 per dirla tutta.
> 
> Ma nell'uso di tutti i giorni dici che veramente si sente una differenza (ammesso che uno sia piu' performante dell'altro)?

 

Non parlo di uso di tutti i giorni, ma di semplice e mera curiosità. Oramai campo al lavoro con windows e mfc (che brutta fine che ho fatto) e le box di casa sono la mia R&D personale.

Mi sono letto il post di RMS in merito al fatto che il CLang è il male ecc... però mi incuriosisce l'approccio che ha. Inoltre ho dato un occhio ai sorgenti, e devo dire che sono più ordinati (e comprensibili) di casa mia. Questa qualità dei sorgenti credo attiri molti contributi, e quindi, dovrebbe avere/ha un buon percorso evolutivo. Inoltre, a quanto sento, la comunità gcc è rimasta chiusa e molto ostile al parere di terzi, mentre quella clang nasce per essere molto più aperta. Queste ovviamente sono le mie sensazioni.

ciao

luigi

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *comio wrote:*   

> Non parlo di uso di tutti i giorni, ma di semplice e mera curiosità. Oramai campo al lavoro con windows e mfc (che brutta fine che ho fatto) e le box di casa sono la mia R&D personale.
> 
> Mi sono letto il post di RMS in merito al fatto che il CLang è il male ecc... però mi incuriosisce l'approccio che ha. Inoltre ho dato un occhio ai sorgenti, e devo dire che sono più ordinati (e comprensibili) di casa mia. Questa qualità dei sorgenti credo attiri molti contributi, e quindi, dovrebbe avere/ha un buon percorso evolutivo. Inoltre, a quanto sento, la comunità gcc è rimasta chiusa e molto ostile al parere di terzi, mentre quella clang nasce per essere molto più aperta. Queste ovviamente sono le mie sensazioni.

 

Mi incuriosisce questa tematica. Potresti postare i link (per non dovermeli cercare da me   :Razz:  ) delle discussioni che hai letto?

----------

## comio

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Mi incuriosisce questa tematica. Potresti postare i link (per non dovermeli cercare da me   ) delle discussioni che hai letto?

 

Ho letto questo thread con il caro RMS che dice la sua:

https://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2014-01/msg00247.html

https://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2014-01/msg00176.html

Mentre su CLang c'è questa tabella di confronto:

http://clang.llvm.org/comparison.html

Per il codice ho aperto qualche file a caso su github e la documentazione delle classi. Inoltre sul sito di Clang ci sono sezioni dedicate alla descrizione dei dettagli per coinvolgere nuovi sviluppatori ("Get Involved", "Internals Manual" per citare due esempi). Questo mi dà un senso di "apertura" verso la comunità.

Sia chiaro, non scrivo e mai scriverò compilatori, però questa apertura (reale o non reale, non lo so) mi fa pensare bene del progetto.

ciao

luigi

----------

## ciro64

Questo è solo un piccolo test ....

http://forum.fedoraonline.it/viewtopic.php?id=24325

----------

## ago

molti pacchetti non rispettano le variabili $AR $RANLIB ecc, quindi anche se il tuo env include AR/RANLIB non saranno rispettati nella maggior parte dei casi

----------

